# My small-ish haul from Ottawa show today



## orchideya (Apr 18, 2015)

Two vanda primary hybrids seedlings from Clouds.
Paph rothschildianum seedling(my first roth, hurray!) from Orchids in Our Tropics. Label says rothschildianum Mont Millais FCC x self. I asked where it came from, they said from Orchid Zone.
Two cattleya species from Ching Hua - porphyroglossa and schilleriana.
Two flasks from Ching Hua Orchids: anitum on the right and superbiens on the left. Tonsum didn't come, I got a refund for it. Anitum is totally overgrown and I can see leaves curling and tourling in the jar:






Thanks for looking.


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2015)

TWO flasks! You are getting very brave. One of these days I'm going try flasks. You're giving courage.


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2015)

AWESOME anitum flask. great luck with it. 

i am betting that MM x self was actually from Orchid inn. Sam put out flasks about 7 years ago and that's what the plant looks like.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you Justin and Angela!
Possible roth is from Orchid Inn. Last year I bought China Wossner Moon plant from same vendor and it was originated from Sam.
7 years and that small -I got a runt? Oh, well.


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Thank you Justin and Angela!
> Possible roth is from Orchid Inn. Last year I bought China Wossner Moon plant from same vendor and it was originated from Sam.
> 7 years and that small -I got a runt? Oh, well.



i wouldn't say it is a runt. is is a medium growing one--middle of the flasklng growth bell curve..


----------



## AdamD (Apr 19, 2015)

I've heard it said that runts give the best flower quality... Nice haul!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 20, 2015)

AdamD said:


> I've heard it said that runts give the best flower quality... Nice haul!



Hopefully.
You could probably add to that saying - "... if you live long enough to see the flower."


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Good pickups. Those flasks look super healthy. Are you going to deflask right away?


----------



## orchideya (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep. Already did.
I posted anitum deflasking into separate thread.

And here are the supebiens:
















I think this one was one of the best flasks I ever deflasked. Let's see how they grow now.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 21, 2015)

Those look like some beauties out of that flask.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2015)

:drool: :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Apr 25, 2015)

Very nice haul! Some gorgeous plants and those flasks are awesome. :clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 27, 2015)

that is great


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2015)

The roth looks a bit too yellow.
7 years out of flask and that small...Oh, my...
What is the average for roth to reach to flowering size from deflasking?

Those little superbiens are already showing cute markings on the leaves.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2015)

Awesome - Good luck with the Anitums. I hope they all grow up big and strong.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 19, 2015)

Great looking seedlings.

I'm sure they will be very happy in their new home.


----------



## orchideya (May 20, 2015)

Thank you everybody. Month gone by and seedlings are still alive(even anitums) 
Happypaphy7 - I don't know. This is my first roth, probably 10 years from blooming 
With all my slow seedlings I should have nicely blooming retirement :clap:


----------

